# Who does Avril Lavigne belong to?



## Kumabutt

FUCK, I typoed. I meant to type Generation Y and then Generation Z, respectively. 

*********
This is a completely serious question. Generation Y or Generation Z? 

Avril Lavigne I associate with then 90's, even though Complicated came out in 2003.







I belong with Avril Lavigne.


----------



## oreocheesecake

Avril Lavigne was born in 1984, making her comfortably part of Generation Y. Her target audience was clearly Generation Y to begin with, but probably shifted to Generation Z as the latter became more interested in pop culture, and the former became less interested.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Gen Y.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Generation Y easily.

I don't ever recall running into anyone born beyond 1994 who proclaimed to be a huge Avril Lavigne fan.


----------



## kiwig0ld

Gen Y and the Canadians.


----------



## briand515

Oh definitely Gen Y, I mean she was big around 13 years ago. "Complicated" came out in '02. The Gen Zers were either babies or just being born then.


----------



## Kumabutt

briand515 said:


> Oh definitely Gen Y, I mean she was big around 13 years ago. "Complicated" came out in '02. The Gen Zers were either babies or just being born then.


Complicated is literally life.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

kiwig0ld said:


> Gen Y and the Canadians.


Isn't it ironic, don't you think?


----------



## aendern

My generation.

I remember her and Greenday and similar bands were very popular when I was just starting middle school. So that would have been like very early 2000s.... circa 2005.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

emberfly said:


> My generation.
> 
> I remember her and Greenday and similar bands were very popular when I was just starting middle school. So that would have been like very early 2000s.... circa 2005.


Longview taught me the definition of masturbation.


----------



## Thalassa

She's most definitely Gen Y, in fact she has that annoying trait of kind of mimicking Gen X and it somehow ringing false. I saw some one once call her an ESFP that wanted to be an INFP. I see her more as Gen Y very much failing at being X, that being said I really like some of her songs.


----------



## INFPsyche

Y


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Gen Y obviously, I'm 22 and she was one of the big artists of my childhood. Obviously she is still young and making music for a young audience, so she is popular among Gen X, but her original fanbase is Gen Y.


----------



## PowerShell

Easily gen Y


----------



## Wtpmjgda

she born in '84 so gen y


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Y since she was at the peak of her career during my childhood even though she now appeals more to Z.


----------



## Stopping By Woods

FUN FACT: Avril is actually the property of a misanthropic Québécois man called Serge Lesgosses who lives in a shack in the high terrain of Renfrew County in Eastern Ontario.


----------



## dawnriddler

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Generation Y easily.
> 
> I don't ever recall running into anyone born beyond 1994 who proclaimed to be a huge Avril Lavigne fan.


'95 here :laughing:
I laughed so hard when i saw the name of the thread XDDDD


----------



## geisterhund

Avril Lavigne is absolutely a Gen Y individual. Even if she did have some Gen X qualities, they would be very minimal.

In her home country of Canada (Gen Y ends and begins earlier there than in the US), she would be exactly a peak Millennial.


----------



## Godney

She's definitely not Gen X


----------

